# Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger...



## Annett (18. Dez. 2009)

Moin.

Vielleicht erging es ja schon dem einen oder anderen von Euch ähnlich.
Wir erhielten gestern Post, in welcher wir erfuhren, dass wir berechtigt wären unsere Domain mit der Endung .co.de zu erwerben. 

Hier mal zwei Artikel im Web, die sich ebenfalls damit beschäftigen: heise.de
http://www.domainsmalltalk.com/2009/12/16/co-de-domain-einfache-subdomain-oder-eher-abzocke/

Es handelt sich dabei um keine echten Domains, sondern lediglich um Subdomains, wie man sie auch an jeder anderen Ecke KOSTENLOS erhält. 
Die Methoden an andere Leute Geld zu kommen, werden immer raffinierter und man kann nicht genug davor warnen. 
Bitte fallt nicht auf solche "Angebote" rein.

Ergänzung: Eine echte .de Domain kostet im Jahr beim günstigsten Anbieter 12 Euro! Hier wollte man von uns nur 99 Euro pro Jahr. Ist doch günstig, oder? Natürlich bekommt man auch noch Speicherplatz dafür. Nur wer braucht den, wenn man schon eine echte Domain hat und im Schreiben eine Weiterleitung der neuen "Domain" auf die bereits vorhandene angeboten wird?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger...*

Ich hab dazu auch was gefunden Fallt nicht auf die ".co.de-Nummer" rein!

was die leute sich so alles ausdenken 



> Sicher gibt es unter uns auch einige Domaininhaber, welche diesertage Post von der Firma Websuche Search Technolgy GmbH & Co. KG aus Osnabrück erhalten haben. Darin geht es um eine vermeintlich "rechtliche Klärung und Vorvergabe von .co.de-Domains". Die Firma erweckt damit beim Empfänger den Anschein, eine offizielle TLD-Domain-Vergabestelle zu sein, bei welcher man nun entsprechende TLD zu bestehenden Domains zu einem Jahrespreis von 99,00 EUR kaufen kann. Anbei dazu das gescannte Schreiben, dass ich heute in der Post hatte.
> 
> In Wirklichkeit steckt dahinter aber nur ein "cleveres" Geschäftsmodell" dahinter. Denn es gibt in Deutschland gar keine offiziellen ".co.de-Domains"!!! Die o.g. Firma ist lediglich Inhaber der Domain "www.co.de" und versucht nun, frei gestaltbare Subdomains zu dieser eigenen Domain für sage und schreibe 99,00 EUR pro Jahr (!!!) an andere zu verkaufen.


----------



## Bine (31. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger...*

 99 Euronen wollen die dafür ? 
Ich bezahle auch nur 12 Euro für die Domains und das für .de 
Aber netter versuch


----------

